# Pig Headed



## captmoby (Sep 15, 2012)

Came acros this Hog Head at the market yesterday for $10 and coldn't resist. He's in the brine right now and headded for the smoker early AM. I think it's about 10 to 12lbs, any guesses as to how long this might take? I'm thinking at least 12 hrs.













IMG_20120914_173455_1.jpg



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012


















072.jpg



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2012)

Moby, morning....  What are your plans after the smoke ??  What temp are you planning on cooking it ??  

That is one big chunk of meat and bone and I have no idea how long it will take..  I know the is a lot of good meat on a pigs head.... I cooked a whole pig many years ago and it was very good...  I cooked it on a covered spit for 10 hours at 250 I think...    Dave


----------



## captmoby (Sep 15, 2012)

Plans after the smoke are: I'm pretty sure I'm gonna eat it!

Exactly how though I'm not sure but I am thinking it will serve up like pulled pork. Probably only going to be my son and I for the meal but the left overs should keep.The plan is to put it on the smoker about midnight tonight and see how things look about noon on Sunday. When it gets up to temp of 200 or so I will wrap and cooler it for a while. Thinking about cook temps around 230-250. I'll try some cracklins with the skin.

I have smoked several whole hogs in the past and for some reason never picked the meat off the head. We always sacrificed it to the gods. Now I'm thinking that might have been a mistake.

I will try and post some pics along the way if any body is interested.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2012)

Definately interested...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 15, 2012)

I am looking forward to this one. Never had smoked hog head but head souse (cheese) is very good if prepared correctly.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2012)

Interested ??? You bet..... eyeballs in a martini would be a good place to start.... Dave


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 15, 2012)

Just make sure you get them pesky nose hairs out first. A hair from a hog's nose will draw blood. Safety first!


----------



## captmoby (Sep 15, 2012)

So on we go:

Whisltepig just for you I did get the torch out after finding a few stray hairs here and there. (kind of like me)













DSC04383.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012






Out of the brine and a bit of rub on the bottom side













DSC04387.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012






Weighed in at 11.5 lbs and he is trying to start smoking before I'm ready.













DSC04391.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012






A little mop and back in the fridge for a few hours until he goes in the smoker.

I'm thinkin maybe start at 10:00 tonight after the weigh in.

What do you guys think? How many hours will this take at 230* ?


----------



## captmoby (Sep 16, 2012)

Here he is after about 9 hrs runnung about 165* internal.













DSC04396.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2012)

Moby, morning.... I've heard there is some mighty fine eating meat in the head of most animals....   How about describing the individual muscle groups and their flavors when you finally "dive" into this beautiful specimen....   Dave


----------



## captmoby (Sep 16, 2012)

It's done:













DSC04408.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






Never did get up to the 200* I was looking for after 17 hrs. but it was perfect. put in the cooler to rest after this shot.













DSC04412.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






First slice of cheek meat.













DSC04415.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






This chunk was one good piece of meat.













DSC04419.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






Trimed up with most of the large pieces of meat cut away and bagged for later.

I'm gonna slice up the skin and one ear for the dog.













DSC04420.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






All the leavins are going into the pot for some simmer time and then I'm thinking about some smoked head cheese.

I will most certainly do this again some time.

Thanks fer lookin.

Jim


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2012)

I will buy the next one I see....it looks real good...


----------



## linguica (Sep 16, 2012)

This is probably too little and to late, I was raised in a Mexican ( now Latino) neighborhood and it was normal for them to ask that the head be sawed in half for easier cooking. That is split nose to neck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks great and there is no better eating than Cheeks on a Pig. Although the Dog would have to fight me for the ears, Yum!...JJ


----------



## moikel (Sep 17, 2012)

I have eaten cheeks ears & tongue all great done different ways. Whole head is a great idea but I couldnt sell it to my guests .I eat lambs brains so cant see why pig would be any different.A lot of great meat in the jowl .Great job & $10 now thats a deal.If you took a bit of skin bout 4"x4" or near, laid it flat then put your herb selection,a dried chilli,some whole peppercorns then rolled it up like a  cigar tied it up with string then used it in your next slow cooked red sauce you would be surprised the flavour & gloss you get on your sauce.I do it with fresh skin no reason it wont work with with smoked. Just pull it out when your ready to serve.Works well it pot roasts as well.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 17, 2012)

Brains and eggs are pretty popular around here in some local restuarants.. I can go to Toot-N-Tell or Pams farm house and get them If I get the urge.....


----------



## ac45acp (Sep 17, 2012)

great thread. i have a head coming next week and the trotters too. what was your brine and how long did you brine it?

thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great and some fine eatin on a hog's head.


boykjo said:


> Brains and eggs are pretty popular around here in some local restuarants..


I grew up on this on our farm...not here at all that I know of and when I mention it to the BF, man do I get a look!


----------



## captmoby (Sep 17, 2012)

Didn't brine as long as I would have liked because it was a last minute purchase on a Friday with plans to smoke the next day. So it was only in the brine for about 24 hrs.

I'm not good at measuring things out it's usually a hand full of this and a half of that. What ever looks tasty. Here is pretty much the brine and mop I used:

Brine:

1C Limejuice

½ C salt

2 T pink salt

Garlic pwd

Molasses

Pepper

2T chili powder (home made all the peppers in the garden)

1T cumin

Water

Then I mopped it (actually squirted it) several times with:

Cayenne

Salt

Vinegar

oil

Onion powder

Garlic

Brown sugar

Pepper

Water


----------



## captmoby (Sep 18, 2012)

In the end we have Head Cheese:













DSC04425.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 18, 2012






Boiled down all the leavins corasley choped up the meat and made Head Cheese. And as usual a celebatory beer. The head cheese got rave reviews form those at work that would eat it, the rest well you know what they are.


----------



## captmoby (Sep 15, 2012)

Came acros this Hog Head at the market yesterday for $10 and coldn't resist. He's in the brine right now and headded for the smoker early AM. I think it's about 10 to 12lbs, any guesses as to how long this might take? I'm thinking at least 12 hrs.













IMG_20120914_173455_1.jpg



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012


















072.jpg



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2012)

Moby, morning....  What are your plans after the smoke ??  What temp are you planning on cooking it ??  

That is one big chunk of meat and bone and I have no idea how long it will take..  I know the is a lot of good meat on a pigs head.... I cooked a whole pig many years ago and it was very good...  I cooked it on a covered spit for 10 hours at 250 I think...    Dave


----------



## captmoby (Sep 15, 2012)

Plans after the smoke are: I'm pretty sure I'm gonna eat it!

Exactly how though I'm not sure but I am thinking it will serve up like pulled pork. Probably only going to be my son and I for the meal but the left overs should keep.The plan is to put it on the smoker about midnight tonight and see how things look about noon on Sunday. When it gets up to temp of 200 or so I will wrap and cooler it for a while. Thinking about cook temps around 230-250. I'll try some cracklins with the skin.

I have smoked several whole hogs in the past and for some reason never picked the meat off the head. We always sacrificed it to the gods. Now I'm thinking that might have been a mistake.

I will try and post some pics along the way if any body is interested.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2012)

Definately interested...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 15, 2012)

I am looking forward to this one. Never had smoked hog head but head souse (cheese) is very good if prepared correctly.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2012)

Interested ??? You bet..... eyeballs in a martini would be a good place to start.... Dave


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 15, 2012)

Just make sure you get them pesky nose hairs out first. A hair from a hog's nose will draw blood. Safety first!


----------



## captmoby (Sep 15, 2012)

So on we go:

Whisltepig just for you I did get the torch out after finding a few stray hairs here and there. (kind of like me)













DSC04383.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012






Out of the brine and a bit of rub on the bottom side













DSC04387.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012






Weighed in at 11.5 lbs and he is trying to start smoking before I'm ready.













DSC04391.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 15, 2012






A little mop and back in the fridge for a few hours until he goes in the smoker.

I'm thinkin maybe start at 10:00 tonight after the weigh in.

What do you guys think? How many hours will this take at 230* ?


----------



## captmoby (Sep 16, 2012)

Here he is after about 9 hrs runnung about 165* internal.













DSC04396.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2012)

Moby, morning.... I've heard there is some mighty fine eating meat in the head of most animals....   How about describing the individual muscle groups and their flavors when you finally "dive" into this beautiful specimen....   Dave


----------



## captmoby (Sep 16, 2012)

It's done:













DSC04408.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






Never did get up to the 200* I was looking for after 17 hrs. but it was perfect. put in the cooler to rest after this shot.













DSC04412.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






First slice of cheek meat.













DSC04415.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






This chunk was one good piece of meat.













DSC04419.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






Trimed up with most of the large pieces of meat cut away and bagged for later.

I'm gonna slice up the skin and one ear for the dog.













DSC04420.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 16, 2012






All the leavins are going into the pot for some simmer time and then I'm thinking about some smoked head cheese.

I will most certainly do this again some time.

Thanks fer lookin.

Jim


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2012)

I will buy the next one I see....it looks real good...


----------



## linguica (Sep 16, 2012)

This is probably too little and to late, I was raised in a Mexican ( now Latino) neighborhood and it was normal for them to ask that the head be sawed in half for easier cooking. That is split nose to neck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks great and there is no better eating than Cheeks on a Pig. Although the Dog would have to fight me for the ears, Yum!...JJ


----------



## moikel (Sep 17, 2012)

I have eaten cheeks ears & tongue all great done different ways. Whole head is a great idea but I couldnt sell it to my guests .I eat lambs brains so cant see why pig would be any different.A lot of great meat in the jowl .Great job & $10 now thats a deal.If you took a bit of skin bout 4"x4" or near, laid it flat then put your herb selection,a dried chilli,some whole peppercorns then rolled it up like a  cigar tied it up with string then used it in your next slow cooked red sauce you would be surprised the flavour & gloss you get on your sauce.I do it with fresh skin no reason it wont work with with smoked. Just pull it out when your ready to serve.Works well it pot roasts as well.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 17, 2012)

Brains and eggs are pretty popular around here in some local restuarants.. I can go to Toot-N-Tell or Pams farm house and get them If I get the urge.....


----------



## ac45acp (Sep 17, 2012)

great thread. i have a head coming next week and the trotters too. what was your brine and how long did you brine it?

thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great and some fine eatin on a hog's head.


boykjo said:


> Brains and eggs are pretty popular around here in some local restuarants..


I grew up on this on our farm...not here at all that I know of and when I mention it to the BF, man do I get a look!


----------



## captmoby (Sep 17, 2012)

Didn't brine as long as I would have liked because it was a last minute purchase on a Friday with plans to smoke the next day. So it was only in the brine for about 24 hrs.

I'm not good at measuring things out it's usually a hand full of this and a half of that. What ever looks tasty. Here is pretty much the brine and mop I used:

Brine:

1C Limejuice

½ C salt

2 T pink salt

Garlic pwd

Molasses

Pepper

2T chili powder (home made all the peppers in the garden)

1T cumin

Water

Then I mopped it (actually squirted it) several times with:

Cayenne

Salt

Vinegar

oil

Onion powder

Garlic

Brown sugar

Pepper

Water


----------



## captmoby (Sep 18, 2012)

In the end we have Head Cheese:













DSC04425.JPG



__ captmoby
__ Sep 18, 2012






Boiled down all the leavins corasley choped up the meat and made Head Cheese. And as usual a celebatory beer. The head cheese got rave reviews form those at work that would eat it, the rest well you know what they are.


----------

